# Low carb hair thinning



## Burylancs (Dec 2, 2021)

Oops ! Now a hair consultant in the Daily Telegraph has suggested that hair thinning/loss might be a side effect of low carbing ( along with cardio, kidney, thyroid, adrenal fatigue etc). Apparently the hair cells need lots of glucose to thrive and shouldn't be stinted 








						A low carb diet could be causing thinning hair – these are the foods to avoid
					

Ditched carbs? This could be the reason behind your hair loss, says a leading hair transplant doctor




					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## ColinUK (Dec 2, 2021)

I'd rather lose my hair than my sight.


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 2, 2021)

Your whole body runs on glucose, particularly your brain. Not all T2 folk are thick as a result of low carbing, so this story, I’m afraid, is utter nonsense.


----------



## Sally71 (Dec 2, 2021)

If you don’t eat carbs your body just makes glucose from protein and fat instead, a more complicated process but it can be done in order to keep your brain alive.

There was a child at the school I work at who had a medical problem which meant we had to always make a note of what she ate at dinner time and tell her teacher if it didn’t contain much carbohydrate.  Her body lacked something which is needed to convert fat to energy, so if she didn’t eat enough carbohydrate she couldn’t use fats instead and would collapse, basically having a hypo, and they had to keep sweet drinks and so on in the classroom in case she needed them.  That child couldn’t survive on a low carb diet, but most people don’t have that problem and can live quite happily on minimal carbs if they so wish, the body adapts.


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 7, 2021)

Exactly, @Sally71, more fuel for the rubbishing of the proposition in the OP.


----------



## Vonny (Dec 7, 2021)

My hair started thinning long before I switched to low carb. Menopause and genetics are the cause of mine and there's nowt I can do about it so I've decided to accept it with good grace!


----------



## Burylancs (Dec 7, 2021)

Burylancs said:


> Oops ! Now a hair consultant in the Daily Telegraph has suggested that hair thinning/loss might be a side effect of low carbing ( along with cardio, kidney, thyroid, adrenal fatigue etc). Apparently the hair cells need lots of glucose to thrive and shouldn't be stinted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently a particular form of hair loss called Telogen Effluvium is associated with Ketogenic diets. Well known side effect in the Keto community allegedly.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 7, 2021)

Burylancs said:


> Apparently a particular form of hair loss called Telogen Effluvium is associated with Ketogenic diets. Well known side effect in the Keto community allegedly.


Clearly, not a thing I'm ever likely to suffer from.


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 8, 2021)

Telogen Effluvium is entirely reversible and gets better on its own. It is the hair loss that occurs after pregnancy, for example, or a similar bodily trauma. Whether you can consider a switch to a ketogenic diet as a bodily traumatic switch is really up to your body. Whether or not, it will get better on its own.


----------



## Burylancs (Dec 8, 2021)

mikeyB said:


> Telogen Effluvium is entirely reversible and gets better on its own. It is the hair loss that occurs after pregnancy, for example, or a similar bodily trauma. Whether you can consider a switch to a ketogenic diet as a bodily traumatic switch is really up to your body. Whether or not, it will get better on its own.


Heh, heh. I'll take that as a grudging acceptance that what you dismissed as 'utter nonsense' is in fact true. Keto and low carbing can cause hair thinning.


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 9, 2021)

Aye, but as I said, it gets better on its own, so it’s hardly worth making a newspaper headline about it. As it happened to me, you could say Ulcerative Colitis causes hair thinning, but it all grew back. And it’s still there, too.


----------

